# Sunroof/Roof Panel Problems



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Posting here for moral support and any advice that is available. 

My 2012 Beetle has the sunroof although I'm not having a problem with the sunroof itself. The black trim piece that covers the rest of the roof is where the problem is. I noticed on hot sunny days the black plastic would warp and bubble up in one area. I took it to the shop and they decided to order a new roof panel to install. Of course that part took weeks to arrive.

The car was in the shop last week to have the new panel installed. I was told there was quite a bit of adhesive/tape/whatever missing and that was what was making the panel warp in the heat. It was not properly secured to the roof of the car. So they removed the old and installed the new.

Unfortunately the fit of the new roof panel is not what I would have expected. The alignment is off in several places and it has some humps in it. What's worse... the black rubber seal where the roof meets the windshield was damaged during the install of the roof panel. So now I'm being told the windshield will need to be replaced to address the rubber seal issue. 

At this point I have no idea what to do. I'm not super pissed with my VW service department because they have gone out of their way to accommodate me. In there defense I would say this is a very uncommon type of repair and one that would be tough to get right (i.e. factory fit and finish).

So geez... to address the alignment and fit issues they would need to install yet another roof panel. I haven't been back to discuss the fit issues.

I'm so disappointed/frustrated/tired of all these issues with this car. The window thing was eventually resolved but this issue seems like one that is just going to be a major headache and one that may never be restored/fixed 100%. All of this taking the car apart and putting it back together is just crazy for a brand new car.

I will be calling VW of America tomorrow. I already have a case for this issue.

All those considering a Beetle with the sunroof... make sure that roof panel is secured. 

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your problem...and it sounds like you already are doing what it takes to make it right. The fit and finish should be up to your expectation, and your service departments top priority should be our happiness with the work. Go back to them and have them do what's right to make the car right. If your service department can't or won't, take it up with VWoA and find one that will.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

The huge German conglomerate that makes the Beetle sunroofs, including all parts, is
www.webasto.com - If you go to their site, they are able to tell you where the closest
installer is to you. These people know far more about sunroofs than any VW service
dept and if you get them to examine the problem, I'm sure they will recommend what
has to be done. They even have a factory in Puebla that undoubtedly is used by the 
VW plant when problems occur. If it is a repair that they believe is best done by them,
tell your dealer you want him to pay for it.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I understand that that large black piece that covers the remaining of the roof around the sunroof is made from sheet metal and not plastic. I know this as I was looking into because I wanted my roof to be black. Ultimately, I just had it painted black.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Just to clarify, you're talking about the sliding sunshade INSIDE the car, right? I've heard others have had problems with them as the latch and other parts are a bit flimsy.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

My sunshade was sticking in the track and hard to move. Turns out the fabric was getting stuck and now there are some holes in it. It's on my warranty list to get fixed.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

katie78 said:


> My sunshade was sticking in the track and hard to move. Turns out the fabric was getting stuck and now there are some holes in it. It's on my warranty list to get fixed.


Let me know how they do this, my is not torn, just sagging a bit. I can live with it, but may need to be replaced in a year or so. I wonder do they need to remove the complete headliner to do the shade?

thanks


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I really don't see the point of the mesh vs a hard plastic sliding panel. The mesh doesn't allow airflow the way they claim it does.


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm talking about the black panel that surrounds the sunroof glass on the exterior roof of the car. 

This material is definitely not metal. It's metal on the Beetles that have no sunroof.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

smpeck said:


> I'm talking about the black panel that surrounds the sunroof glass on the exterior roof of the car.
> 
> This material is definitely not metal. It's metal on the Beetles that have no sunroof.


If your dealer can't fix it right, call VWoA and ask to have it serviced by a field engineer tech. 
They will fly him or her in and fix it right.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

smpeck said:


> I'm talking about the black panel that surrounds the sunroof glass on the exterior roof of the car.
> 
> This material is definitely not metal. It's metal on the Beetles that have no sunroof.


Huh... I thought the surrounding panel is made of metal. Plastic on the roof may spell trouble down the road as it gets more sun/heat exposure.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Huh... I thought the surrounding panel is made of metal. Plastic on the roof may spell trouble down the road as it gets more sun/heat exposure.


I agree, I believe it is metal. BryceCube looked into it for me and the guys at the VW shop stated it was metal. I believe they used the same material in the '06 models on the side pillar between the windows.


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Not to be argumentative... but according to the service guys who ordered the new roof panel and observed the removal of the old panel, it's plastic. And if you refer back to my car's original problem... the panel was indeed warping when heated by the hot Florida sun. It would go down at night.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

smpeck said:


> Not to be argumentative... but according to the service guys who ordered the new roof panel and observed the removal of the old panel, it's plastic. And if you refer back to my car's original problem... the panel was indeed warping when heated by the hot Florida sun. It would go down at night.


I will attempt to look into further to conclude with definitive information...


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

now that i think about it, i found small plastic pieces of the old roof panel in the interior of my car... they removed part of it with a reciprocating saw (i was told). i was just told yesterday that it broke into pieces when they removed it. doesn't sound like metal.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

smpeck said:


> now that i think about it, i found small plastic pieces of the old roof panel in the interior of my car... they removed part of it with a reciprocating saw (i was told). i was just told yesterday that it broke into pieces when they removed it. doesn't sound like metal.


Well, if it broke into pieces, then it's likely plastic. The only metal it could be would be aluminum anyway as Bryce checked his roof w/a megnet and no stick... 

Keep us posted how it goes...


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

VW is Tweety Bird reincarnated.... cheap! cheap! cheap!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Never saw the part, but a a reciprocating saw, sounds crude, a dremel sounds more precise, careful, maybe less mess.


----------



## Les655ie (Oct 19, 2012)

I've heard others have had problems with them as the latch and other parts are a bit flimsy.


----------



## Les655ie (Oct 19, 2012)

I believe they used the same material in the '06 models on the side pillar between the windows.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

This is so disheartening to hear.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

vincenzo said:


> This is so disheartening to hear.


Which part?


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Everything.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Perhaps we should see if we can get a hold of this guy... His parts are made from stainless steel... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MaguraTech-...agen|Model:Beetle&hash=item416d7393e0&vxp=mtr


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Didn't want to leave this thread hanging in case anyone was wondering. Replacing the roof panel a second time wasn't really something I wanted to pursue. Either way the windshield would have needed to be replaced and the sunroof started making odd noises when it was closing. 

In the end I traded in the 2012 Beetle for a 2013. It's technically the same car but looks and feels totally different. I went with a fully loaded Candy White Turbo with black/red leather. So sweet with the 19" wheels and xenon headlights. Enjoying it so far... and knock on wood, no roof issues.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Nice fix!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

smpeck said:


> Didn't want to leave this thread hanging in case anyone was wondering. Replacing the roof panel a second time wasn't really something I wanted to pursue. Either way the windshield would have needed to be replaced and the sunroof started making odd noises when it was closing.
> 
> In the end I traded in the 2012 Beetle for a 2013. It's technically the same car but looks and feels totally different. I went with a fully loaded Candy White Turbo with black/red leather. So sweet with the 19" wheels and xenon headlights. Enjoying it so far... and knock on wood, no roof issues.



Good, does it appear to be the same construction, materials?


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> Good, does it appear to be the same construction, materials?


yeah it all looks the same as my "old" 2012. but this one appears to be properly attached to the roof. in the right light i can see an ever so slight bulge on the rear section between the antennae and the driver's side, but nothing major. i figure they all have their "unique" features. all in all the 2013 seems more solid than the 2012. Not as many squeaks and rattles.


----------



## skrink_skrink (Oct 30, 2015)

*Roof panel problems*

Hello,

I'm exactly the same problem with my 2012 Beetle and the sun roof , because of sun in riviera of France (Provence).
We must to change it , and yes it's a plastic part!


----------



## skrink_skrink (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi,

Same problem for me in France (Provence). Because of sun, the vernish of the panel sun go back!

I must replace the panel and yes it's a plastic part!


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

Hi bumping up an old thread,


I am having pretty loud wind/whistling noises and it appears to be coming from the back of the sunroof. 
I use my sunroof really often so it sees alot of opening and closing. No problems so far, just that the operation can get pretty noisy when it slides open and close
The climate here is also hot and humid. Could this be the seals on the sunroof that needs replacing? 

Anyone has the estimates of cost and how difficult they are to replace?

Thanks


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

You might try giving the tracks some lube. That won't help with the wind noise, but will quiet down the opening/closing. 

Is the wind deflector still popping up when you open it?


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

GZB said:


> You might giving the tracks some lube. That help with the wind noise, but will quit down the opening/closing.
> 
> Is the wind deflector still popping up when you open it?



Thanks for the tip, will do so, I realise the glass doesnt sit flat with the body, maybe the motor doesnt close the glass tight enough? 

My deflector still rises no problem


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

It should go down pretty flat and even with the rest of the roof. There's a procedure you can do to reinitialize the stops on each end (fully open and fully closed) if it's not closing fully. It's in the manual I think. Maybe take it to a dealer. It's a 2 minute job that is done entirely with the buttons. That should help with it closing further and eliminate the wind noise and leaks, if you have any. It should be quiet when closed - as if it's not even there. I've had to do mine a couple of times. But then again, my sunroof has been replaced twice too!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, my car its in its last week of warranty, i will bring it back to the dealer, hopefully they will still help despite the warranty ending over the long public holiday period here.


----------



## chrisradix (8 d ago)

smpeck said:


> Not to be argumentative... but according to the service guys who ordered the new roof panel and observed the removal of the old panel, it's plastic. And if you refer back to my car's original problem... the panel was indeed warping when heated by the hot Florida sun. It would go down at night.


 mine is plastic too.... unless sheet metal cracks and splits I'm pretty sure it's plastic


----------

